# How much more to dunk?



## elijahsoneli (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello!
First post here so my deepest apologies if I do anything offensive/weird/abnormal!
Anyways, I am 5'8, 155 pounds and although I can't touch rim yet, I am very close, maybe an inch or so. I hardly workout my legs but have very fat calves and thighs. I also never really looked into dunking form (if there is).
My first question would be, would it be a achievable goal to dunk on a 10 foot hoop by, say, the end of summer or the end of 2014? (if I were to workout my legs and stuff)
Also, how much more do I have to add to my vertical to be able to dunk? (I have no clue what my current vertical is).
Thanks!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, it's possible. Hopefully you'll grow a few more inches and make your life easier, but start doing squats and stretching multiple times a day ASAP


----------

